# Importing a guitar to Canada



## nemethjames64 (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a question. Can anyone explain the implications or experience of importing a luthier made Canadian guitar back to Canada? I want to purchase newly Canadian built guitar available in the U.S. and ship it back to Canada. The seller uses a private courier. (The European one, oddly). It is an all mahogany and zircote guitar. No restricted wood. I'm worried about getting jabbed with import and duty fees, or getting involved in a dispute over these fees with customs. I've come to really despise private couriers. They are often a costly pain in the neck. Thanks!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

DHL is the best of the bunch. You'll pay tax and a flat fee of 12.99? Somewhere around there


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

You'll be paying sales tax and whatever brokerage fees are due. You won't pay duty on a Canadian made guitar.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I'd go USPS to Canada Post. They tend to get it right more often and don't really have a vested interest in "profiting" off you as much as the private companies do. Recently had an experience with UPS where I bought a watch from the US and had it shipped here. It was made in France, but there's a Canada-EFTA agreement where there shouldn't be any duty. They of course charged me for that plus a bunch of other things and it cost 4x what it should have. Trying to claw that money back by filling out government paperwork is no fun.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Never had any problem with USPS/Canada Post.
UPS and others will charge a broker fee.
You will have to pay taxes anyway.


----------



## Schecter Skelter (12 mo ago)

USPS to Canada Post. is what I use, I have ordered over 10 guitars from the states, ( once 3 at at time) Brokerage fees Can be charged, but I am Rarely charged


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Make sure the export dox clearly state "Country of Origin = MADE IN CANADA"


----------

